# verbinden zweier schnüre



## hechtzu (16. Dezember 2014)

Abend mitboarder#h

ich suche einen knoten zum verbindne von mono bzw fc mit der geflochteten hauptschnur.

Er sollte natürlich stabil sein aber viel wichtiger ist das er unnauffälig und so klein wie möglich ist

also welche knoten benutzt ihr?

Ok freue und bedanke mich im vorraus für antworten

Ps: ja wie immer habe ich vorher die suche benutzt und auch schon paar knotrn ausprobiert.


----------



## Angler9999 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: verbinden zweier schnüre*

Kennst du eigentlich die Suchfunktion hier im Board?
Dann hättest du diese Seite gefunden oder auch viele andere Beiträge hierzu.


http://www.angelknotenpage.de

Die Seite ist einer der besten. Die Albrightknoten sind zu empfehlen.


----------



## RayZero (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: verbinden zweier schnüre*

Ich benutze den doppelten Grinnerknoten - hält sehr gut, ist aber etwas aufwendiger ->

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/anleitungen/der-doppelte-grinner-knoten-362.html

Einer der etwas leichter ist, ist der hier:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szkmtrUzQMo


----------



## Blauzahn (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: verbinden zweier schnüre*

Doppelter Grinner.
Hält bombenfest und bei unterschiedlichen Monofilen meine erste Wahl.
Mit etwas Übung auch problemlos zu binden, selbst für einen Fastfünfziger mit NahBrille :q
Bei Geflecht isses zwar ne ziemliche Fisselei, aber auch das geht und hält super.

Wobei die Bedeutung/Brechtigung von FC andernorts zu diskutieren wäre...


----------



## u-see fischer (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: verbinden zweier schnüre*



RayZero schrieb:


> Ich benutze den doppelten Grinnerknoten - hält sehr gut, ist aber etwas aufwendiger ->



Den Knoten binde ich mit geschlossener Augen und bei -40°C.

Wenn ich aber einen Knoten benötige der Geflecht mit Mono verbindet und auch gut durch kleine Ringe gehen soll, verwende ich ebenfalls den modifizierten Albright Knoten.
Will aber demnächst den GT-Knoten testen, zum FD-Knoten habe ich kein rechtes Vertauen, trägt aber noch weniger auf.


----------



## RayZero (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: verbinden zweier schnüre*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Den Knoten binde ich mit geschlossener Augen und bei -40°C.



Chapeau!

Da kann ich nicht mithalten, bin eher Grobmotoriker :q


----------



## Ruti Island (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: verbinden zweier schnüre*

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=471tD6DbV2c

Ab 1:25 erklärt der Jörg es ;-)


----------



## Fr33 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: verbinden zweier schnüre*

ich verwende ebenfalls den 2fachen Grinner. Da mein FC meist eh dicker als das Geflecht ist, mache ich beim FC ca. 5 Windungen... beim Geflecht immer 7-8 Windungen. 

 Beim Zusammenziehen alles nass halten! Und das wars ...


----------



## Rannebert (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: verbinden zweier schnüre*

Verbesserter Albright, ohne wenn und aber.
Alles andere, was ich bisher so probiert habe, konnte da mit meinen Schnurkomibnationen nicht mithalten, das allerdings muss man wohl selber testen, anhand des vorhandenen Materials.
FG-Knoten geht gar nicht, den kann ich direkt aufziehen, den vom Strehlow hatte ich ne Zeit, der sammelt aber gerne auch Kraut, und der Rest hatte bisher auch von der Zugfestigkeit nicht mithalten können.


----------



## donak (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: verbinden zweier schnüre*

Ich nutze den hier, der ist ist gut zu binden und flutscht gut durch die Ringe.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi4BE-vNqPE


----------



## Svenbo (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: verbinden zweier schnüre*

Ahoi! Hab auch mal ne Zeit den Albright genutzt, allerdings hatte ich den immer  iwie erst beim dritten Mal richtig gebunden und als es anfing zu frösteln, hab ich's dann aufgegeben... Das war nix mehr für meine Geduld und klammen Finger. Seit dem nutze ich noknot. Einfach einfach So kann ich mir die DS-vorfächer auch mMn besser vorbereiten. 
Was aber tatsächlich jedes Mal extrem nervt, wenn das ganze (gerade bei Dunkelheit) regelmäßig im Spitzenring gelandet Für den nächsten Sommer gelobe ich aber für mich Besserung und dann gibbet Albright reloaded .


----------



## Rannebert (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: verbinden zweier schnüre*



Svenbo schrieb:


> Ahoi! Hab auch mal ne Zeit den Albright genutzt, allerdings hatte ich den immer  iwie erst beim dritten Mal richtig gebunden und als es anfing zu frösteln, hab ich's dann aufgegeben... Das war nix mehr für meine Geduld und klammen Finger. Seit dem nutze ich noknot. Einfach einfach So kann ich mir die DS-vorfächer auch mMn besser vorbereiten.
> Was aber tatsächlich jedes Mal extrem nervt, wenn das ganze (gerade bei Dunkelheit) regelmäßig im Spitzenring gelandet Für den nächsten Sommer gelobe ich aber für mich Besserung und dann gibbet Albright reloaded .



Da könntest Du dir einen kleinen Stopperknoten in entsprechendem Abstand vorm No-Knot auf die Schnur binden, oder alternativ einen winzigen Silikonstopper o.ä. in dem Abstand auf die Schnur ziehen, dann hast Du rechtzeitige Rückmeldung, bevor der Spitzenring wieder einen abbekommt. 
Und gut genug durch die Ringe läufts dann auch immer noch.


----------



## Svenbo (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: verbinden zweier schnüre*

Gute Idee, werde ich beim nächsten mal versuchen. Danke


----------



## Panscher (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: verbinden zweier schnüre*

Kurze Frage: 

Ich hab beim ersten bespulen meiner Rolle aus Unwissenheit zu wenig aufgespult. Die schnur ist eine 0,15 power pro super 8. Nach der ersten Perücke ist es dann noch weniger geworden. :q
Ich habe von der schnur noch etwas im Schrank liegen. Kann ich die schnur einfach mit der Schnur auf der Spule verknoten und aufspulen? Oder stört der Knoten arg wenn er durch die Ringe läuft irgendwann?


----------



## weserwaller (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: verbinden zweier schnüre*

Seit mind. 10 Jahren keinen Anderen benutzt.
http://s1.haken.ch/isets/img11893_3926_5.jpg


----------



## weserwaller (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: verbinden zweier schnüre*



Panscher schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Ich hab beim ersten bespulen meiner Rolle aus Unwissenheit zu wenig aufgespult. Die schnur ist eine 0,15 power pro super 8. Nach der ersten Perücke ist es dann noch weniger geworden. :q
> Ich habe von der schnur noch etwas im Schrank liegen. Kann ich die schnur einfach mit der Schnur auf der Spule verknoten und aufspulen? Oder stört der Knoten arg wenn er durch die Ringe läuft irgendwann?



Wenn du eine Ersatzspule hast, dann spul die Schnur um, das Ende verbindest du mit Mono benutz dazu einen Knoten aus dem Thread und füllst damit die Ersatzspule auf. 
Anschließend spulst Du Alles wieder um. Wenn die Ersatzspule exakt gleich ist dann füll die aktuelle Spule mit Mono auf und spule dann um.


----------



## sam1000-0 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: verbinden zweier schnüre*

Bei Mono mit Geflecht den Doppelten Uniknoten
und bei Fluorocarbon mit Geflecht den Schlagschnurknoten.


----------



## Rannebert (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: verbinden zweier schnüre*



Wollebre schrieb:


> wenn du den aufziehen kannst machste was falsch!
> Der nehme ich beim Jiggen in tropische Gewässer auf dicke Amberjacks usw. Möchte die Fische sehen die den aufziehen können...



Ich hatte den testweise mehrfach nach verschiedenen Anleitungen gebunden, und jedesmal konnte ich, egal wie sehr ich das Geflecht zugezogen habe, das FC direkt wieder durch ziehen.
Das FC-Ende ein bisschen aufschmelzen hätte vermutlich Wunder gewirkt, aber da diverse Quellen davon sprachen, dass das auch wunderbar ohne geht, hab ich das weggelassen. Vermutlich ist da der Haken bei so dünnen Schnüren gewesen. #c


----------



## Tobi92 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: verbinden zweier schnüre*

Hat eig schonmal jemand versucht ein Stahlvorfach direkt an die Geflochtene zu binden?

Mittlerweile gibt's ja einiges an Stahl auf dem Markt was relativ knotbar ist.

Oder denkt ihr, dass sich dabei das Geflecht aufscheuert?

Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## simmi321 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: verbinden zweier schnüre*

Hier für fluorocarbon : http://youtu.be/dbjaqKkiL4w


----------



## Panscher (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: verbinden zweier schnüre*



sam1000-0 schrieb:


> Bei Mono mit Geflecht den Doppelten Uniknoten
> und bei Fluorocarbon mit Geflecht den Schlagschnurknoten.




Warum nimmst du den schlagschnurknoten nicht auch für Mono und Geflecht??


----------



## sam1000-0 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: verbinden zweier schnüre*



Panscher schrieb:


> Warum nimmst du den schlagschnurknoten nicht auch für Mono und Geflecht??


Weil Mono weicher ist als Fluorocarbon und somit gut
knotbar ist und hält ganz gut.


----------



## Panscher (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: verbinden zweier schnüre*

Alles klar danke! Im Grunde spricht aber nichts dagegen ihn auch für Mono/geflochtene zu nehmen!?


----------



## sam1000-0 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: verbinden zweier schnüre*



Panscher schrieb:


> Alles klar danke! Im Grunde spricht aber nichts dagegen ihn auch für Mono/geflochtene zu nehmen!?



Nein! Jedem das seine.


----------



## rule270 (12. März 2016)

*AW: verbinden zweier schnüre*

Hy
Lege die zwei Schnurenden jeweils re und links 10 cm nebeneinander.
Nimm das eine Ende und leg eine Schlaufe als Auge um . Dann schlauf 3 mal durch das Auge und der gegenseitigen Schnur feuchte an und zieh die Wicklung zu. Desgleichen macht Du mit der anderen Seite. Dann werden beide Enden zusammengezogen und die überständige Schnur abgeschnitten. Diesen Knoten kannst Du auch als Stopperknoten wenn Du Ihn einseitig bindest verwenden. Der Knoten hat auch einen Namen ? für die Schlauen, ich weiß ihn aber nicht.


----------



## Revilo62 (12. März 2016)

*AW: verbinden zweier schnüre*

Liest sich wie der Grinner, da wäre ich allerdingsvorsichtig, was die Knotenschläge der Geflochtenen betrifft, die wären mir zu wenig, aber jedem das Seine.

Tight Lines aus Berlin:vik:


----------

